# Some People's Kids!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Honestly, I Do Not want to sound like I am Complaining, But when I go to the woods and I am sitting there minding My Own Business trying to Deer hunt, it Really Aggravates the Hell out of me for some Jackleg to sit about 150 yards away and shoot his shotgun and pepper me with pellets! Right at Critical time for the deer to move into the area!*_

_*I Know Some of you Guys have has similar situations, How Do You Supposed to be Civil to someone Like that! What did you do in your situation?? Or what would you do if it happened to you? *_

_*This is the Same guy that sent me word I would have to Physically Remove him off my property! I screwed up and left the gate open so He Knew I was in the Property, that wont happen again! He was probably going to hunt that evening and I Screwed him up! LOL*_


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I guess having a chat with the man in question and letting him know the errors of his ways will not do any good because your dealing with a total arsehole. I feel sorry that you've got to deal with this Richard its just not on. Can you report him to DNR/G&F?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd take my camera and set it to video (because you get sound too) and yell at him before he shoots. If you can show that he knows you are there and shoots that my friend is attempted murder... I'd follow it up with a call to the local Law enforcement officer and show him the video. Although quite honestly I'd feel like shooting back !! but then you risk getting yourself in trouble too !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

DNR is already aware of this Idiot! They arent doing anything! There is no Attempted Murder Law in MS Only Aggravated Assult with intent to Kill! Duh! What Pray tell is the Difference? I am Not going to Slip in on my own land and hide from this Idiot! But the First Time he hits me with one of these Shot I am having him charged with Reckless Endangerment! He doesn't know I have a Law Enforcement Background But he is Just Before Finding out! This Guys Neighbor just ran for Sheriff ( he Lost) so I guess he thinks his Back is covered because his buddy has connections! ( I have a few too!)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Too bad they don't have the Castle Doctrine law for vacant land or do they ? HMMMM	I don't know what I'd do in your situation Richard. I know it's frustrating. You ought to send out a rumor that his last shot sent a 180" buck your way and you shot it. That might fix his little red wagon !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

You just need to catch the guy in the act of trespassing or something worse and then prosecute to the fullest extent. I am afraid that this might be your only way to deal with him.

Have you tried talking with him face to face?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Is your property posted or do those laws apply down your way, here if the property is posted you then have a leg to stand on as for charging someone with trespassing.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

This guy is showing out because I bought this property he has hunted all his Life! All Property in MS is Posted there is no need of Signs but I put signs up after He sent me word that I would have to Physically remove him off the property! He is shooting across another property into mine. He will get whats coming to him, it may take some time but the guys in the green trucks are aware of what he is doing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Use caution .... the guy is a wack job....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Exactly My Thoughts YD but He Doesn't Realize the loose Screw he is messing with LMBO!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL "out crazy" the crazy guy....lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, better be careful of that one, let the authorities handle it. I'm sure they have had to "handle" this gentleman before and should be accustomed to doing so. Thats really the only way you can handle these types, fines and court costs, _you_ _have to hit them in the pocket-book!_


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just Thought I would give You an Update on this situation. Yesterday Dallas and I went hunting in the National Forest Close to home, We took No animals but had a good morning. After we came back toward home I just dropped by the Property and what do I see but a big ol boy Parked on my property Standing at the road ( Im Mississippi You are Required to be a Hundred Feet from a Road ) with a Loaded Shotgun Deer Hunting. I pulled Over and Proceeded to inform him that he was on Posted Property and He needed to Vacate the area. In return He got Real Irate Started Cursing then I Told Him in Not too kind of Words to Get His Arse off My Place Immediately or Go to Jail!

I Drove on after I made my point and checked the other side of the Property then Drove down in it to assure noone was on the property Hunting.

On the Way Out of the property a guy Flagged me Down and 5 guys were at the top of the Hill just off my property so I pulled up to have a chat. In the Long Run They Assured me they Would Not be Hunting my Property and would Do what they could to Keep their dogs off of it. So in the End we Came to What I hope is a Mutual Aggreement to Live and Let Live, As Long as They are Respectful of Me I will Do they Same for Them.

Hopefully This Agreement will Hold True!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Let's hope so Richard. Good luck !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like things are starting to work out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that things are calming down on that issue Richard. It just sounds like an unhealthy situation you had going.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like two possible problem situations. Way to go. Keep it cool.


----------

